# making holes in your stirrup leathers



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you want a nice, neat hole, use a leather punch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you don't have a punch, a drill will work fine. But, measure carefully the distance from the center of each hole and that is where you make the next one.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup, leather punch. Or buy new leathers? 

I have child leathers on two of my saddles since I'm a very petite/short adult, and then my other saddle has adult leathers since the co-owner of one of my mares is quite tall and leggy and I hate having to change leathers, so I punched extra holes much higher up for myself, lol.


----------

